# Senban Shuriken



## gatamayo

Greetings to all my fellow BBT practioners.  I'm new to this forum so I'd like to start off by saying hello to everyone.  My question to the forum is, does anyone know where I can purchase actual senban shuriken?  I have recently purchased some from Sensei Paul Richardson of the Lincolnshire England dojo and let me say they look and feel great.  I wanted to buy some from Mr. Green of Budo Weapons but it seems he must be really back logged with orders because he has never returned any of my emails asking about placing an order.  If anyone knows of a site or of a person selling traditional senban shuriken like the ones in Budo Weapons.  I would greatly appreciate it.  Thank you in advance to those who respond and have a great day.

Train like you fight and fight like you train.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Well Ed Green is certainly on everyone's list to purchase them from so that is why he is back logged.  If you do not mind waiting then www.budoweapons.com is definately the way to go.  Daniel Bowley also I believe makes authentic Budo Taijutsu training tools.  I do not have a contact email for him now. (I once did)  You can see his work on this page and he is *highly recommended*!


----------



## gatamayo

Thank you very much for the info, its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Here is Daniel Bowley's email: bujinkantools@internode.on.net

Both he and Ed Green are the best so if you want the best then
they are the right way to go.


----------



## newtothe dark

Hello new to the forums. I tried ordering some items from Ed Green and now all of a sudden he isnt answering emails or anything. Has anyone else had this issue? I am hoping he is ok his reputation seemed to be great.


----------



## rutherford

Ed gets a lot of orders.  He often gets overbooked by several months, and has at times had to completely stop taking orders.

This also causes a very few orders to get lost in the press, and if this happens my only advice is to have faith and keep sending him emails.

Anecdotally, the orders I've placed with him have been extremely pleasant experiences.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

rutherford said:


> Ed gets a lot of orders. He often gets overbooked by several months, and has at times had to completely stop taking orders.
> 
> This also causes a very few orders to get lost in the press, and if this happens my only advice is to have faith and keep sending him emails.
> 
> Anecdotally, the orders I've placed with him have been extremely pleasant experiences.


 
Ed has always made good products for myself in the past as well.


----------



## newtothe dark

Great I had ordered 3 hanbos and hope it goes well I have a freind who has gotten Senban from him and they were great.


----------



## stephen

I have shuriken from Ed as well. Certainly worth the wait!


----------



## newtothe dark

I am hopeful still should answer the emails but patience is a virtue.


----------



## Highland Ninja

I've been trying to find a source where they are quick to ship and also not too pricey. Sure, these guys mentioned above do good work (from what it looks like), but waiting months and months and spending $30 or $40 for 3 shuriken is a major pain. For example, I'd like to do some throwing before we have 6' of snow on the ground, and not have to worry if one of my pricey shuriken gets lost in training. 

What I'd also _love_ to find are some of the 4-point Stebel-edge shuriken that Bud Malmstrom used to sell. They had the points sharpened only half way down, allowing you to use them in-hand as well as for throwing. Those were my favorites, but I can't find anything like them now. 

Anyone have dimensions for either type? I'm considering looking around town for someone to make some for me.


----------



## jango67

last year i orderd some shurikens from ED GREEN at BUDO WEAPONS and the quality was great.
but here is a new warning for thos who are thinking about contacting MR Green and budo weapons i orderd a new stack of shuriken on 2-11-08 and through e-mails to and from  ed green i was sopose to recieve my new shurikens in may of 08
well im still waiting and todays dat is 7-31-08 i dont know if mr green is trying to swindle me or not because he will no longer answer any of my e-mails im not trying to slander anyone  im just telling the truth a little more contact with customers is helpfull.  BECAREFULL    of  BUDO WEAPONS..


----------



## jango67

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well Ed Green is certainly on everyone's list to purchase them from so that is why he is back logged. If you do not mind waiting then www.budoweapons.com is definately the way to go. Daniel Bowley also I believe makes authentic Budo Taijutsu training tools. I do not have a contact email for him now. (I once did) You can see his work on this page and he is *highly recommended*!


 
 i just want to warn everyone that yes ed green does make quality shuriken.it can tak a month or more to recieve your shurikens i order some shurikens on 2-11-08 and still have not recieved them and ed does not return my e-mails i hope hes not trying to swindle me..thats poor customer service verry  bad


----------



## newtothe dark

I am also sad ot report that well over a year later Ed has never sent my hanbos , we had one email were he said he was back logged and would have them to me soon that was 11 months ago. I also have 2 freinds who have orders in for close to a year. He doesnt seem to want to send the gear or answer the emails but sure has time to take the orders. Shame not meant to slam him but has really changed his business practices be very careful.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Well that is just not continued acceptable business practice.  It is important in my book to at least have some time table and also to return emails and or order money.  I would hope that Ed will eventually fix these issues.


----------



## Jon-Bhoy

I have never ordered from here, but they have alot of stuff! Good luck.

http://www.yarinohanzo.com/index.php


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi

Well I ordered a nice set of 9 Senban Shuriken from the North Carolina Quest Center for only $45. Thats the lowest price I've seen yet.

www.NCQuestCenter.com


----------



## DannyF

There is a guy in Japan who can make any shuriken you want. His name is Shinada and his prices vary according to the amount of work involved.
I haven't bought any senban from him, but he did make some Iga ryu blades for me and they were pretty good.
Email me if you want his info.


----------



## ElfTengu

Another of the Den Ronin has meandered here like me I see!

Paul Richardson's senban/teppan are great too, and he makes chunky rubber ones that will upset a sleeping cat quite nicely.

The previous poster could probably give a comparison appraisal as I believe he has some from more than one source, whereas mine are either Paul's, Taiwanese, or 1980s Battle Orders (the couple that didn't end up under a hydrangea turning it blue anyhow).

If you want them quick for a secret ninja ninja mission, Paul's your man.


----------



## DannyF

"the previous Poster" does indeed have sets from several makers.
Pauls' Blades are nearly identical to Ed Greens' blades except for the finish.
Pauls are sort of blued and Ed's were blackened.
I prefer bluing because the blackening chemical makes them a little sticky.
Both makers used an original design from Japan, so they are the genuine size and shape.
Ed's were sharpened for combat and will stick in almost anything. Paul's are a little less sharp and will probably last longer for training. Either one would do a number on your face.
No matter who you buy from, be careful with them. They are not toys.


----------



## ElfTengu

DannyF said:


> No matter who you buy from, be careful with them. They are not toys.


 
Yes, if you want something to throw around like a toy with little regard for safety, I recommend pub darts.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

For everyone out there do you have a link for Paul's store?


----------



## kenjutsushi

http://www.hanako.co.uk/Shop/Weapons/Senban.htm

That is the original address, I believe it has a link to a new website that offers the same shuriken


----------



## Senban

Elftengu said:-


> Another of the Den Ronin has meandered here like me I see!


 
I'm here too Elfie!  Just this second got in, stamped the mud from my tabi and settled down with a coffee


----------



## ElfTengu

Senban said:


> Elftengu said:-
> 
> 
> I'm here too Elfie! Just this second got in, stamped the mud from my tabi and settled down with a coffee


 
Hey Senban, Are you sure that's you in your avatar? 

I think Paul is trying to distance himself from his own shuriken operation for some reason but it seems you can still get them although I think they stopped doing the 8-pointers a while back.

.


----------



## gatamayo

I ordered a pair of Paul Richardson's senban shuriken about a year ago and they are very well made.  They came unsharpened so with a little elbow grease and a diamond file I was able to sharpen them and now they stick to the pine target board I constructed.  I highly recommend them.  I have seen some the Ed Green shuriken and they are also of the highest quality but alas Mr Green has never answered any of my emails so I have decided to look else where.  There is a gentleman I believe in the Czech Republic that makes all types of traditional wooden training weapons as well as shuriken.  He is a bit pricey and the shipping as well but if you have the money then that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## canit

At a seminar this past weekend I met two people who have been waiting over 6 months for products from Mr. Green.  Both  said that he responded quickly to their questions prior to placing their orders.  However once money was sent and promised production/shipping times passed he failed to respond to their emails.  

As one of them put it, "I thought I was safe placing my order with a fellow Bujinkan member."  Obviously not.


----------



## newtothe dark

canit said:


> At a seminar this past weekend I met two people who have been waiting over 6 months for products from Mr. Green. Both said that he responded quickly to their questions prior to placing their orders. However once money was sent and promised production/shipping times passed he failed to respond to their emails.
> 
> As one of them put it, "I thought I was safe placing my order with a fellow Bujinkan member." Obviously not.


 

Sadly that is a story i can say is so. I have been waiting over a year and no response , of course after i sent money. I have a freind who sent Mr Green alot of money for a large order and nothing. Its a shame.


----------



## DannyF

Obviously, Ed is out of business. There are still other makers.
Daniel Bowley
Paul Richardson
Shinada San

just to name a few..


----------



## jango67

at the same time i want to warn everyone that ed green at budoweapons is a thief and yes i have proof, he may not have ripped everyone off but he has ripped some people off, like  me. i placed an order on feb 11,2008 and still have not recieved anything and edd greeen will not answer any of my e-mails..yes great quality shurikens but at $75.00
for a stack of 9 do you want to take the chance?


----------



## Matt Stennett

For anyone still looking I sell senban shuriken too.  They are not as historically correct as Bud Malmstrom's were, but they are relatively cheap and available to ship quickly, while begin close enough to train with.  Feel free to check out my other items as well.

http://www.jinenkanseigi.com/for_sale.htm

(Mods - I hope this doesn't break the "advertising rule."  I'm just responding to an inquiry.  Please let me know if it's inappropriate and I'll delete the post)

Matt


----------



## theletch1

jango67 said:


> at the same time i want to warn everyone that ed green at budoweapons is a thief and yes i have proof, he may not have ripped everyone off but he has ripped some people off, like me. i placed an order on feb 11,2008 and still have not recieved anything and edd greeen will not answer any of my e-mails..yes great quality shurikens but at $75.00
> for a stack of 9 do you want to take the chance?


 That's a very strong accusation to make.  If you have proof you should probably post it.


----------



## Tames D

Matt Stennett said:


> For anyone still looking I sell senban shuriken too. They are not as historically correct as Bud Malmstrom's were, but they are relatively cheap and available to ship quickly, while begin close enough to train with. Feel free to check out my other items as well.
> 
> http://www.jinenkanseigi.com/for_sale.htm
> 
> (Mods - I hope this doesn't break the "advertising rule." I'm just responding to an inquiry. Please let me know if it's inappropriate and I'll delete the post)
> 
> Matt


I will be contacting you.


----------



## Black6x

I hate resurrecting old posts, but in searching Google to see if anyone else had issues with Ed Green of Budo Weapons, this was the first thing to come up, aside from his own website.

On August 25, 2011 after some back and forth emailing with Ed to get pricing and details, I ordered an Ipe hanbo, sending him a check for $40.  Approximately six weeks later, on 10/7/2011, having heard nothing from him, I sent him an email simply asking for a timeline for its completion.  He responded on the same day with 



> I'll get it out to you sometime next week. I am sorry for the delay. My day job seems to have over taken my life lately. your order did not slip my mind- except I thought your order was a pair of Kakute. DOH!!Thanks for the reminder...
> 
> 
> Ed



Seemed simple enough.  Almost 3 weeks later, I had not received anything.  I sent an email on 10/26/2011 asking when the hanbo was sent.  I received no response.  I sent an email 11/5 and again received no response.  On 11/17, I sent an email either requesting my money back of the hanbo which I paid for.  Again, I received no response.

I would guess that is why he no longer accepts paypal (as he stated in an earlier email with me):


> Pat,
> 
> That would be because                                            I no longer accept paypal.                                            Money order (preferred),                                            personal check or cashiers                                            check only. I will need your                                            address to calculate                                            shipping and handling and I                                            will send you a turnkey                                            quote and where to send                                            payment.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ed



My guess is that because of Paypal's dispute resolution, when he failed to provide ordered items, they returned the money to the buyer.  Technically, Paypal says that he is unable to receive money, which I would guess means that he's had enough disputes for Paypal to shut down that account for liability issues.  I'll give the benefit of the doubt that the initial issue may have been caused by the accident he was in, and not allowing web orders allows him to control volume, but two years later and only taking orders by email , you would think the issue were well under control. Especially by his words above.

At this point, I cannot recommend purchasing anything from Ed Green of Budo Weapons.  The complaints that appeared 3 years ago appear to be ongoing.  His lack of communication once he has your money seems to be the norm.


----------



## Indagator

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well Ed Green is certainly on everyone's list to purchase them from so that is why he is back logged. If you do not mind waiting then www.budoweapons.com is definately the way to go. Daniel Bowley also I believe makes authentic Budo Taijutsu training tools. I do not have a contact email for him now. (I once did) You can see his work on this page and he is *highly recommended*!



I was informed earlier this year that Mr Bowley had been taking a break from smithing. He may or may not be still on that break, fwiw.


----------

